# Anybody Try this Mold from Soap Making Resource



## Jaccart789 (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone used this mold? It is an acrylic type mold that is freezer and oven safe. I think a member said this is what they used for their lovely bars. I can't remember who. I want to know is it as easy as it looks to get the soap out and do they really like it? I am sick of buying molds that are either the wrong shape, require paper, soap having to stay in the mold days on in (silicone) or too hard to un-mold. I want to find the perfect mold for my needs. I think this may be it, but I need someone to review it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 23, 2014)

Finding the right mold, one that doesn't stick, can be unmolded in a day and doesn't need lining might be a tall order if you have a softer recipe.  

I use some of the hard plastic molds like you find at Michaels and don't have a problem but I use them with my tallow and my lard soaps usually.  I know other people have problems with them without lining.  One thing that was mentioned in another thread is that my molds are completely smooth, theirs were a very slight texture - that might be the difference.

However some recipes just plain need an extra day if the soap is naturally softer.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you Dorymae! I just want a mold that acts like my wood mold that is shaped more rectangular. Its hard to explain. I appreciate your post!


----------



## Soapsense (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, I use that mold.  It took me a few attempts to figure it out, but I really like it.  I do leave it in the mold covered for 24 hours, then I take the cover off for about 12 hrs (overnight) Then unmold it.  It seems like the more I have used it the easier it has gotten. I then let it sit for about 12 hours before I cut it. When unmolded it does still have a pieced of Acrylic that the soap is on.  I put my oven on lowest setting and put it in there for a few minutes, cut one bar and am able to easily twist off the bottom, don't pull it off, it needs to be twisted and slid off.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Soapsense! I really appreciate it! I think this will be my next purchase!!!


----------



## littlehands (Aug 24, 2014)

I have this, and it's my top favorite from about 8 choices. It unmolds perfectly every time, even with soft or barely set recipes. I unmold early as a rule- usually 8-12 hrs- never later than 24, and this mold has yet to disappoint. Highly recommended!


----------



## littlehands (Aug 24, 2014)

Also, I cut with the bottom still on. It's easier to pull a single bar off at a time than with the liner off the loaf.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

I had that and the slab mold and disliked both of them.  Sold both after about using them 2-3 months.  I then bought the silicone molds and had my husband build a mold for them to fit in and will never go back to anything but silicone.  Well, except my 12 lb slab mold that I still have to line but use mylar.


----------

